# Problème de visionnage de film loue avec Apple Tv



## nicodu66 (8 Mai 2012)

Bonsoir,
J'ai voulu louer pour la première fois un film sur apple Tv
Tout est ok
Sauf que je ne trouve pas comment visionner le film
Il me dit que j'ai déjà loue et qu'il faut que j'aille dans reglage et telechargement mais je n'ai pas d'ongles téléchargement
En fait suis complètement perdu
Si qq'un peut m'aider !!!
Merci d'avance
Nicolas

Si qq'un a une solution, merci de me la proposer
merci d'avance


----------



## davidcaro2 (9 Mai 2012)

Normalement c est en haut à gauche sur la page principale , celle où il y a les menus. Tu ne peux pas le manquer logiquement, tu as la pochette qui s affiche en premier dans le haut de l écran à gauche.


----------



## frozy98 (1 Juin 2012)

Bonsoir, 
J'ai installé dernièrement atv3 à la maison. Je loue un film et le voit apparaitre dans l'onglet films en haut à gauche avec le nombre de jours restants pour le visionnage. Je décide de lancer la lecture et me retrouve avec un nouveau téléchargement pour 2 heures.
Le film nest il pas téléchargé sur atv jusqu'à sa lecture ?
Merci de vos lumières... je poursuis ma découverte de ce nouveau produit pour moi...


----------



## ktophe (4 Juin 2012)

Salut, en effet, à chaque fois que tu retoune au menu principal de l'aptv ou que tu l'éteinds, la mémoire tampon dans laquelle le film est téléchargé se vide et il faut recommencer le téléchargement. 

Moi je lance le téléchargement, je reste dessus et des que le film est téléchargé au moins à la moitié je lance la lecture afin d'être tranquille et pas avoir de coupures. Mais surtout je ne sort pas de la.

Par conte rassure toi, si tu es sorti et que tu le retélécharge tu ne repaye pas une deuxième fois.


----------

